# 1/4W resistors in The Abyss (EQD Depths)?



## Dali (Oct 16, 2019)

I was getting all my composant together when I realized the BOM specify "Resistors(1/8W)".

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Abyss.pdf
I'm pretty sure all my resistors are 1/4W so far.

I'm not a "I want to sound exactly like the original" kinda guy.

Should/can I just use 1/4W resistors?


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, but you'll have to stand them on one end, 1/8 are spec'd to fit the board spacing most likely


----------



## Dali (Oct 16, 2019)

Barry said:


> Yes, but you'll have to stand them on one end, 1/8 are spec'd to fit the board spacing most likely


Thanks for the information Barry, highly appreciated.

With new challenges comes new abilities I presume.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2019)

No one can hear the difference between 1/4W and 1/8W resistors.  I recommend you buy all 1/8W, they go in so much easier.


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> No one can hear the difference between 1/4W and 1/8W resistors.  I recommend you buy all 1/8W, they go in so much easier.


That's what I'm doing as I restock!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> No one can hear the difference between 1/4W and 1/8W resistors.  I recommend you buy all 1/8W, they go in so much easier.



Can you mix 1/8W and 1/4W on a circuit in a pinch let’s say your out of a resistor ?


----------



## zgrav (Oct 17, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Can you mix 1/8W and 1/4W on a circuit in a pinch let’s say your out of a resistor ?


yes.   no audible difference between the two and they do not mind if you mix and match.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for the reply zgrav !

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 17, 2019)

At my age I have to use 1/2 watt to read the color bands. 

I am kidding of course, but maybe not too far from the truth lol.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 17, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> At my age I have to use 1/2 watt to read the color bands.
> 
> I am kidding of course, but maybe not too far from the truth lol.


I feel ya bro...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

Yeah... The old eyes ain't what they used to be.  I wear a magnifying visor to read, insert & solder parts.


----------

